# Browse Master?



## volts10 (Nov 10, 2007)

Can someone explain what "Browse Master" is? Following are 3 separate copies of "network map" from Belarc. "Browse Master" is always different. Is this normal?

IP Device Type Device Details Device Roles 
192.168.1.1 Router Netgear DHCP Server, Gateway, Domain Name Server, Web Server 
192.168.1.2 Windows XP Workstation Hp (in HOME) Print Server 
192.168.1.5 Lg ibm pc (in LG IBM USER) Browse Master 


IP Device Type Device Details Device Roles 
192.168.1.1 Router Netgear DHCP Server, Gateway, Domain Name Server, Web Server 
192.168.1.2 Windows XP Workstation Hp (in HOME) Print Server 
192.168.1.5 H2a3f3 (in WORKGROUP) Browse Master 


IP Device Type Device Details Device Roles 
192.168.1.1 Router Netgear DHCP Server, Gateway, Domain Name Server, Web Server 
192.168.1.2 Windows XP Workstation Hp (in HOME) Print Server 
192.168.1.5 Oemcomputer (in OEMWORKGROUP) Browse Master


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The browsemaster is the computer that is currently managing the network name resolution in a workgroup network. Rather than try to type the whole description of NETBIOS, I'll give you a reference. :smile:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBIOS

Here's a page on master browser elections and when they take place: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc959896.aspx


----------

